# Most Appropriate HCPCS Code?



## monieb123 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi. We are struggling with finding documentation on which J-code to select when two J-codes are available for the same medication. Specifically we are looking at the coding for 1gram of SoluMedrol. Both J2920 (up to 40mg) and J2930 (up to 125mg) are for SoluMedrol. Which is most appropriate to use for 1 gram and just as importantly, why?
Thank you.


----------



## lace659 (Mar 30, 2015)

First you need to convert the 1 gram to mg's. There are 1000 mg in 1 gram. So with that being said, 1000mg of Solu-Medrol would be represented by HCPCS code J2930 x 8 (1000mg/125mg = 8 units).


----------



## sande78705 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Mg to gm conversion*

There are 1000mg to 1gm, please recheck your conversion


----------



## lace659 (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry. Fixed.


----------



## ONEALEA75 (Jul 20, 2015)

*J2930 vs J2920*

what would be the difference in selecting J2930 versus J2920 for Solumedrol? If infusing 1gm. Is there a cap on allowed units would that be why? Confused which code to use.


----------



## SienTC1720 (Jul 23, 2015)

Most likely you would use J2920 code if you had a smaller volume to deal with. Having 1000mg, it would be easier and make more sense to bill 8 units of J2930 instead of 250 units of J2920. Hope that helps!


----------

